# قراءة في ذهنية الإرهابيين الإسلاميين -ارهابيو كنيسة سيدة النجاة نموذجاً



## azazi (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بداية نعزي اهالي الشهداء ونطلب من الله ان يصبرهم ويعينهم ويحفظهم. لقد استنكر الكثير من المسلمين وغير المسلمين هذه الجريمة، وانا على الأقل اعلم ان كل من حولي من المسلمين -و أولهم اهلي جميعهم- رفضوا هذا الإعتداء الآثم والجبان مع علمي ان للإسلام دور كبير في هذه الجرائم.

في هذه المقاله سأستعرض ذهنية ارهابيو سيدة النجاة وأسلوب تفكيرهم، و أرد على بعض من برأهم من الإسلام وقالوا انّهم لا يمثلونه .
بادي ذي بدء نسأل: ماهي مطالب هؤلاء الجهاديين بالضبط؟ وماذا يريدون؟
وهل صحيح أن لهم أجندات سياسية، وأن الإنتحاريين هم مجرّد أدوات صغيره بيد استخبارات عربيّة تلعب لعبة الكبار وتستخدم المغفلين لمصالح معيّنة لدول اقليمية؟
هل صحيح أن لإيران دور في الهجوم؟ وهل صحيح أن الحكومة العراقية هي المسؤولة، و ذلك لتغطية موضوع فضائح وثائق ويكي ليكس؟ ولماذا دائماً يتبرأ العرب والمسلمون من كل جريمة يرتكبها المسلمون ويضعون كل بلاويهم على الصهاينه واليهود والغرب و على كل أعدائهم بشكل عام ؟ أهو هروب من الحقيقة؟؟ أم تكبّر عليها؟
كل من قال واستنتج ماذكرناه يضرب بعرض الحائط مسألة تبني دولة العراق الإسلامية "الفئة الإسلامية المجاهدة" و اعلامها الرسمي(مركز الفجر للإعلام) الهجوم ودوافعه واسبابه وهو الإعلام الذي يهاجم فيه ايران ويهاجم فيه الشيعة والصحوة ويهاجم من خلاله الحكومة العراقيه ويقوم بإستهدافهم وينشر مقاطع فيديو لضرب القوات الأمريكية في العراق وكل مخالف لهم . 

بكل بساطة هم مسلمون مخلصون يريدون استرجاع الحياة الاسلامية كما كانت ايام الخلافه بكل ما فيها. يكفرون بالأحكام الوضعية التي هي من صنع الإنسان والتي لا تحكم بشرع الله ويؤمنون بالحكم الاسلامي. وبناء على ذلك فكل دولة عربية ومسلمة لا تحكم بالاسلام بكل قوانينها وتستبدلها بأنظمة وضعية هي كافرة مرتدة ومن يرتضيها راضي بالكفر ومرتد، حتى لو زعم انه مسلم وصلى وصام، فقد ارتكب احد نواقض الاسلام(يجب التذكير بأن هذه فتاوي لإبن عثيمين وابن باز وغيرهم من المشائخ مستمدة من اقوال المذاهب الاربعة وليس امرا مستجدا في دين الإسلام) اذاً فالمشائخ مجرد مفتين وهؤلاء يُطبقون.

ثانياً هؤلاء غير مرتاحين لوضع غير المسلمين في البلدان العربية والإسلامية لأنه مخالف للوضع الذي كانوا عليه أيام الدولة الإسلامية بمفهومها الحقيقي. الوضع الذي فرضه الرسول والخلفاء والذي يقتضي الذل والصغار لغير المسلمين. ولذلك هم يرون انهم ليسوا أهل ذمّة ودمائهم ليست محقونة ومعصومة. وسآتي الى توضيح ذلك لاحقا.
ً
ثمّة نقطة مهمّة تستدعي التوضيح، وهي ان لفظ "مسالم" لغير المسلم، بالمعنى المتعارف عليه عند عامة المسلمين اليوم، لا وجود له في تاريخ الاسلام. لأن المسالم في الإسلام يُطلق على من يخضع للدين الإسلامي ويكون بينه وبين المسلمين عهد وذمة او بينه وبين المسلمين هدنة لوقف الحرب او بينه وبين المسلمين عقد أمان اي ان يدخل بلاد المسلمين بهذا العقد ويحرم قتله -كغير المسلمين في السعودية مثلاً- ، وما عدى ذلك فإن كل انسان لم تتوفر فيه الشروط السابقه هو "حربي" مهدور الدم والمال. ولفظ "حربي" عند العلماء ليس محصورا على من يحمل سلاحا ويقاتل المسلمين، بل تُطلق على كل من لا يخضع للشروط السالف ذكرها، والتي سنأتي لذكرها بالتفصيل. ولذلك فإن ذهنية الإرهابيين الان هي ذهنية تبعية الأصل مع الكفار في الحكم الإسلامي الصحيح الذي يستنكره اغلب المسلمين الذين لم يتسنّى لهم الإطلاع والقراءة. والسبب هو ان هذه المفاهيم والمصطلحات او هذا الفقه بشكل عام غُيّب تقريبا من حياتنا، بسبب عدم وجود حروب واستمراية جهاد وجزية. وصار محصورا لدى الفقهاء او الباحثين. وبسبب تعطيله صار تطبيقه والحديث عنه امرا غريبا ومحل استنكار. لذلك استنكره الجميع بينما هو موجود بالكتب المعتمدة و ظل مطبقاً حتى ما قبل مائة عام ، مثله مثل الرق والسبي الذي يستشنعه الكثير من المسلمين لانه لم يعش هذه الأحداث ولم يطلع عليها ويعرف اسبابها وجذورها...

الإرهابين في دولة العراق الإسلامية، ماهي نظرتهم الشرعيّة لغير المسلمين في البلدان العربية والإسلامية؟

هم يزعجهم صليباً فوق الكنائس في اي بلد اسلامي. ويعتبرون ان ذلك من مظاهر الكفر الواضحة، ومامن اذلال وصغار مفروض على غير المسلمين كما كان . فهذا نقض للعهد المتفق عليه منذ اربعة عشر قرناً. الارهابيون لم يأتوا بجديد، فهناك من يُعتبر دماء غير المسلمين ليست معصومة ولا تنطبق عليهم الشروط التي ذكرناها..يقول ابن القيم (وكان هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إذا صالح قوما فنقض بعضهم عهده وصلحه وأقرهم الباقون ورضوا به غزا الجميع وجعلهم كلهم ناقضين كما فعل بقريظة !).وقال ابن تيمية : (و قد تقدم عن عمر و غيره من الصحابة مثل أبي بكر و ابن عمر و ابن عباس و خالد بن الوليد و غيرهم رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أنهم قتلوا و أمروا بقتل ناقض العهد و لم يبلغوه مأمنه و لأن دمه كان مباحا و إنما عصمته الذمة فمتى ارتفعت الذمة بقي على الإباحة و لأن الكافر لو دخل دار الإسلام بغير أمان و حصل في أيدينا جاز قتله في دارنا).وقال القاضي أبو يعلى 
أن الكافر إذا لم يدفع الجزية عن يد وهو صاغر و لم يقبل بأن تتطبق عليه الاحكام الشرعي فهو ليس معاهد وهو حلال الدم.

ويقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرح العقيدة الوسطية
و لا يعصم دماء اهل الكتاب الا الذمة او الجزية و الا فالاصل الاباحة ..
قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ
(( فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ )) .

ويقول ابن باز في تفسير آية لا إكراه في الدين
أما أهل الكتاب والمجوس فخصوا بقبول الجزية والكف عن قتالهم إذا بذلوها لأسباب اقتضت ذلك، وفي إلزامهم بالجزية إذلال وصغار لهم، وإعانة للمسلمين على جهادهم وغيرهم، وعلى تنفيذ أمور الشريعة، ونشر الدعوة الإسلامية في سائر المعمورة، كما أن في إلزام أهل الكتاب والمجوس بالجزية؛ حملاً لهم على الدخول في الإسلام، وترك ما هم عليه من الباطل والذل والصغار؛ ليفوزوا بالسعادة والنجاة والعزة في الدنيا والآخرة، 

ويقول ناصر العمر المشرف العالم على موقع المسلم - شرح بلوغ المرام

وحال الكفار معنا على قسمين: 
الأول: أهل عهد .الثاني: أهل حرب.
والعهد في الشرع ثلاثة أقسام:
1- عقد جزية وهو: أنْ يقروا على البقاء في ديار المسلمين بشرط بذل الجزية والتزام أحكام المسلمين .
2- عقد أمان وهو: أنْ يعطي أحد المسلمين مشركاً أو جماعةً من المشركين أماناً مؤقتاً لأمرٍ يقتضيه .
3-عقد هدنة وهو : العقد على ترك القتال مدةً معلومة. [كشاف القناع8/259،270] .

إذا علمنا ذلك تبين لنا أنَّ الأصل في الكفار أنَّهم أهل حربٍ مباحةٌ دماؤهم وأموالهم، ولا نحكم بعصمة دمائهم إلا بوجود شيء من العهود السالفة الذكر .
وبتأمل نصوص الشريعة نجدها تقرر هذا الأصل وتؤكده، ولو تتبعناها لطال بنا المقام ولكن منها :
1- قوله تعالى (( فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ )) [التوبة :5 ]
2- قوله تعالى ((وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً ))[التوبة :36 ]
3- قوله سبحانه (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً )) [التوبة :123]

ففي هذه الآيات علق الأمر بالقتال على وصف الكفر والشرك، فدل ذلك على أنَّ هذا هو الوصف المؤثر في الحكم ولا يمنع من هذا طروء وصفٍ يمنع القتال حتى يزول .
4- ما رواه أبو هريرة – رضي الله عنه- أنَّ رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: ( أمرت أنْ أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فمن قال لا إله إلا الله عصم مني ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه وحسابه على الله)[ مسلم/ 134] حيث جعل الغاية التي يقف عندها الأمر بالقتال قول لا إله إلا الله.
5- حديث بريدة – رضي الله عنه- في وصية الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم- لمن يؤمره على جيشٍ أو سرية فقال فيما قال: ( اغزوا في سبيل الله، قاتلوا من كفر بالله) [ رواه مسلم/4619] حيث علق الأمر بالقتال على وصف الكفر. 
قال ابن قدامة – رحمه الله- في تقريره لإحدى المسائل: الأصل إباحة دم الكافر وعدم الأمان. [ المغني21\8]
وقال في مسألة أخرى: لأنَّه مشركٌ لا عهد له ولا أمان؛ فأبيح قتله كغيره. [المغني 20\454]
وقال ابن حجر- رحمه الله- في مسألة قتل المسلم بالذمي:
وأَيضاً إباحة دم الذمي شبهةٌ قائمةٌ لوجود الكفر المبيح للدم والذمة إنَّما هي عهد عارض منع القتل.[ فتح الباري19/371]
فظهر من كلامهم – رحمهم الله- أنَّ العهود العاصمة لدم الكافر إنَّما هي عارضةٌ والأصل عدمها، وإذا عدمت عدم ما يترتب عليها وهو عصمة الدم، فيكون الأصل إباحة دم الكافر، وأما عصمة دمه فحالةٌ عارضةٌ لعروض العهد الذي نقصده.أ.هـ

الأدلة كثيرة لا يمكن حصرها ..وان شئت لوضعت خمسون دليلاً يستند عليها هؤلاء الأرهابيون لتكفير وهدر دماء الأبرياء.

هذه هي ذهنية الإرهابيين بإختصار - انا لا اتحدث عن شرعية العملية الإجرامية التي ارتكبها المسلمون في كنيسة سيدة النجاة لكنهم بشكل عام قد اسّسوا ايدلوجيتهم من نصوص الدين بدأ من القرآن ومرورا بالسنة النبوية وسيرة الخلفاء وانتهاء بكتب التراث الإسلامي وفتاوي الفقهاء المعاصرين ولذلك نجد النقاش الدائر بينهم دائماً يكون بحجج وبراهين وأدلّه وبالمقابل نرى ضعف حجة الطرف الآخر المعارض. قد يكون هناك شيخ عاقل يرفض جريمة سيدة النجاة -وكثيرون استنكروها- لكن هؤلاء(المشائخ السلفيين) لا يرفضون الفكرة من اساسها ولا ماذكره العلماء بالاصل ولكنهم يرفضون وقت تطبيقها.حيث لا يوجد الان جهاد او دولة شرعيه حتى يتم تطبيق احكام الاسلام كاملة. وحال لسانهم يقول : إنّكم بأفعالكم هذه تستعدون العالم علينا. فيجب علينا ان نقتدي بالرسول، فعندما كان في مكة لم يقاتل احد لانه كان ضعيفا ولا تود راية، وعندما ذهب الى المدينة واشتدّ عوده قاتل غير المسلمين بلا استثناء ..هذا ما يقوله الكثيرين على رأسهم مفتي المملكة العربية السعزدية وإمام أهل السنة عبد العزيز ابن باز .

جاءت فتوى لموقع الإسلام اليوم اجاب عنها الشيخ سعود الفنيسان أستاذاً في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية للتفسير وعلوم القرآن.

جهاد الطلب وجهاد الدفع باقٍ لم ينسخ، وإنما هو حسب حال الأمة من القوة والضعف، فإذا كانت الأمة قوية في عددها وعُددها فهي مطالبة بالأخذ بنصوص القتل والقتال وغزو المشركين والقعود لهم في كل مرصد؛ ليؤمنوا بالله أو يدفعوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون، وإن كانت الأمة ضعيفة مستضعفة كحال المسلمين اليوم فالواجب الأخذ بآيات الصبر والمصابرة وعدم محارشة الكفار وإثارة حميتهم. 

وفي موقع(الإسلام سؤال وجواب) موضوع بعنوان (المسلمون ونظرة الناس لهم) اقتطف هذا الجزء المهم من كلام المُفتي الشيخ محمد المنجد

وقد أمرنا نبينا أن نقاتل الكفار عند القدرة والاستطاعة وأن نغزوهم في ديارهم وأن نعطيهم ثلاث خيارات قبل أن ندخل أرضهم : إما أن يسلموا ويكونوا مثلنا لهم ما لنا , وعليهم ما علينا ، أو يُعطوا الجزية وهم أذلة صاغرون ، أو القتال فنستحل أموالهم ونسائهم وأولادهم وديارهم ويكونوا غنيمةً للمسلمين . 


قد يعترض احدهم ويقول ولكن الإسلام حرم قتل الأطفالا والنساء والرهبان لذلك فقد ارتكب الإرهابيون في سيدة النجاة خطأً؟ اقول له استدلالك خاطيء و إلا فسّر لي لماذا امر الرسول بقتال اطفال المشركين عندما كان غير قادر عل هزيمة ابائهم المشركين، وقال بحديث صحيح "هم منهم": 
سأل الصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عن نساء و ذراري المشركين,يُبيتون فيُصاب منهم,قال: هم منهم لا حمى إلا لله و لرسوله,و في رواية: هم من آبائهم.

لنرجع لغزواته مثل غزوة الطائف سنة 8 للهجرة وكيف تمت محاصرتها وقطع المياه والاكل وسبل الحياة عنها. وعندما رفض اهلها الإستسلام احتموا جميعهم في الحصون و من ثم نصح سلمان الفارسي الرسول ان يهدم عليهم الحصن عن طريق استخدام المنجنيق. واعجب الرسول بالفكرة فتم رميهم بالمنجنيق. وهدمت الحصون بمن فيها من نساء واطفال و من ثم تم اقتحام الحصن. ولهذا استدل الفقهاء على جواز تبييت العدو والإغاره عليهم وحصارهم ولو تم قتل الاطفال والنساء.
لكن كيف يمكن لنا إقناع هؤلاء الإرهابيون وهم يقرأون في تاريخهم كل ماذكرناه اعلاه. كيف نقنعهم وهم يقرأوان سيرة الخلفاء الذين كان بعض منهم متساهل و متسامح مع اهل الكتاب ثم تم دفعهم على اضطهادهم بتحريض من الفقهاء فقاموا بهدم كنائس في بغداد والشام بسبب انها بنيت في اراض محدثه اسلامية او مفتوحة عنوة. وقد يقرأون ان حاكماً قد بالغ في اكرام اهل الكتاب حتى جعلهم وزراء، فقام فقيه بتذكير الخليفة بأن ما يفعله حرام، فتراجع الخليفة عن ذلك ليقوم بإذلالهم كما فعل المتوكل وابو جعفر المنصور والمهدي والمقتدر بالله والراضي بأمر الله، الذين ضربوا الذل والصغار على أهل الكتاب والزموهم حتى بغيار ثيابهم و الزنار وعدم اظهار الصلبان ..الخ...فاحكام اهل الذمة لإبن القيم الجوزية او لإبن المغنى والشوكاني تحدثنا عن هدر دم الذمي بسبب تطاول منزله عن منزل المسلم واستباحة دم ومال الذمي اذا أحب مسلمة واقام علاقه معها ..او ارتد عن نصرانيته ليعتنق اليهودية لا يقبل منه بل يكون مسلم او يُقتل ..الخ ,وكذلك تحدثنا عن شرعية هدم الكنائس المستجدة في البلد الذي فُتح عنوه او ارض محدثه عنوه كبغداد مثلاً التي انشئها المسلمون، وهنا يحل هدم كل كنائسها واذا رفضوا ذلك تهدم رغما عنهم..
وأما الأمصار التي مصَّرها المسلمون كالبصرة والكوفة وبغداد فلا يجوز إحداث الكنائس فيها ولو وجدت وأُحدثت وجب هدمها حتى لو اختار الإمام أن يقر أهل الذمة فيها، فلو أقرهم مع الذمة (على أن يحدثوا فيها بِيعة أو كنيسة أو يظهروا فيها خمراً أو خنزيراً أو ناقوساً لم يجز، وإن شرط ذلك وعقد عليه الذمة كان الشرط والعقد فاسداً، وهو اتفاق من الأئمة لا يعلم بينهم فيه نزاع).
أحكام أهل الذمة – ابن قيم الجوزية – 120/2

لذلك يرجع الإرهابيون الى مثل هذه القصص للاقتداء بالخلفاء المرضي وتنفيذاً لوصايا الفقهاء والعلماء القدماء فينظرون للواقع المعاصر ويرونه مخالفاً لما كان عليه في الماضي.. وهذه هي المشكلة التي حذرت منها كثيرا:انّ الكتب الإسلاميّة هي التي تشكّل لنا عقليّة الإرهابيين.


----------



## نور حياتي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوعك اخي العزيز وافي جدا وأدلتك واضحة وصحيحة, لا يملك اي مسلم حين يقرأها الا الاعتراف بها حقا, البعض من المسلمين حين يعلمون الحقيقة يعيشون في صراع نفسي بين غريزتهم الانسانية المحبة للبشر وبين هذه الاحكام الإرهابية, والكثير لا يملك الا ان يستسلم ويؤمن بهذه الاحكام 
الاسلام يغلف عقول متبيعيه ويغذي قلوبهم بالكره والقتل لمخالفيه, حتى يُقدم المسلم على قتل غيره بدم بارد وحماس شديد وبتكبير وتهليل وشوق الى جنات النعيم والحور العين
الاسلام يلغي اي قيمة للانسانية داخل كل مسلم, يقتل حب الحياة والسلام, لكي يعيش في ظلام وكره , تماما كحالنا في مجتمعاتنا الاسلامية

شكرا لك azazi استفدت من موضوعك كثيرا و أوفيت فيه بالأدلة والبراهين بأن الارهاب دينه الاسلام


----------



## qwyui (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسى جدا لان موضوعك رائع ويارب يفتح بصرتهم امين


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وقد أمرنا نبينا *أن نقاتل الكفار عند القدرة والاستطاعة وأن نغزوهم في ديارهم وأن نعطيهم ثلاث خيارات قبل أن ندخل أرضهم : إما أن يسلموا ويكونوا مثلنا لهم ما لنا , وعليهم ما علينا ، أو يُعطوا الجزية وهم أذلة صاغرون ، أو القتال فنستحل أموالهم ونسائهم وأولادهم وديارهم ويكونوا غنيمةً للمسلمين .


هذا هو الاسلام... ارهاب قتل وتدمير...

ربنا ينور عقولهم...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*إهنئك أستاذ عبد العزيز على أسلوب تفكيرك المستنير, وليت كافة السلمين يتعلمون أن مواجهة الواقع خير من الأختباء خلف شعارات التبرأ من الفاعلين لهذا الجرم

فالمشكلة ليست فى المسلمين, بل فى الإسلام, بقرآنه وبأحاديثه وبرسوله  *


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد*
*مسح مخ اتباعك*
*بسيفك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا قادر ينور بصيرة كل اعمى وغافل علشان يشوف الحق فين *


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تُشكر يا عزيزي على الموضوع
وتسلم الايادي التي كتبته والعقل النير الذي فند مزاعم الإسلام الكاذبه في أنه دين السلام والمحبة وأنه رحمة للعالمين.
ليستخدمك الرب يسوع المسيح في خلاص نفوس كثيرة.


----------



## azazi (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر جمعكم لتعليقكم على الموضوع ..
واتمنى ان لكل المستضعفين السلام والخير والامن والأمان والحرية


----------



## azazi (1 يناير 2011)

للرفع والتذكير بمناسبة التفجيرات الحقيرة التي استهدفت كنيسة مصرية .


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

azazi قال:


> للرفع والتذكير بمناسبة التفجيرات الحقيرة التي استهدفت كنيسة مصرية .


 

شكرا على الرفع يا عزيز لأنه مستوجب.

اوجهه الى كل مسلم يدعي براءة الإسلام من مثل هذه الأعمال، ويتهم التدخل الأجنبي للتفرقة الطائفية.

الرب يبارك خدمتك، وينور عقولهم ليعرفوا المسيح كما عرفته يا ابني.


----------



## khair (1 يناير 2011)

لو كان الإسلام هو السبب لما تأخر هذا الجرم 1400 سنة ضد الكنائس و !

أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2011)

khair قال:


> لو كان الإسلام هو السبب لما تأخر هذا الجرم 1400 سنة ضد الكنائس و !
> 
> أليس كذلك ؟


 

أقرأ التاريخ يا شاطر وسوف تغير رأيك.

الجاهل عدو نفسه.


----------



## أَمَة (2 يناير 2011)

zahraelnagar قال:


> *ومش لازم تؤمن بكلامى بس لازم تحترمه علشان انا وانت عايشين تحت سماء واحدة وبنتنفس هواء واحد وبنشرب مياه واحده *


 
هل يدعو القرآن ورسوله الى قبول من لا يؤمن به؟


المسيح قال:

متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 


إئتيني بكلام مشابه لكلام المسيح من القرآن.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

*



وبدل ما نشتم فى الأسلام والمسيحية لازم نحترم دين كل واحد فينا ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

شيوخك مش محترمين .. نعمل احنا ايه ..؟؟
مؤذن الجامع بيشتم ويسب فينا ( اللهم يتمهم ورمل نسائهم واحرق قلوبهم وجمد الدم فى عروقهم ) ., نعمل احنا ايه ..؟؟
مؤذن الجامع يوم راس السنة الصبح هيج الناس .. والناس شتمت فى البابا وشتمت فى الدنيا كلها وقالوا ان اى واحد مسلم يعيد على المسيحى يبقى كافررررررر.. نعمل احنا ايه ؟؟

كل اللى بيحصل ده مصدره شيوخ الاسلام واللى بيعمله شيوخ الاسلام هو قران الاسلام نفسه واحاديثه ..

اتعلم شوية قبل ما تتكلم .. بلاش جهل*


----------



## zahraelnagar (2 يناير 2011)

*على العموم لا ده الوقت المناسب ولا الظروف المناسبه علشان نعمل مناظره بين الدين الأسلامى والمسيحى  وانا اقول ماشى حجيب من القرآن وانت تقول من الأنجيل ونتخانق وهكذا والناس لسه دمها منشفش........  ده مش وقته خالص *
*انا انسانه بسيطه لا انتمى الى اى حزب ايوه مسلمه واقولها بفخر لأنى مش ارهابية وفى فرق كبير ولكن حاقولك حكايه بسيطه يمكن تتقدر تفهمك قصدى بعيد عن العند والتعصب فى كلامك اللى انا مقدره سببه ، فى يوم من الأيام جارتنا المسيحيه اتخنقت مع جوزها زى اى اتننين فى الكون وراح فاتح الباب وطردها بهدوم النوم وقاعدت تصرخ وجرت على بابنا وندهت على  امى  لأن الوقت كان متأخر وطبعا امى جابت بسرعه الروب وطلعت غطيتها  ودخلت عندنا ) الكلام ده كنت صغيره ولكن عارف معناه ايه اننا بنحتمى فى بعض وقت الأزمة ممكن تقول انى بحكى علشان ابين ان المسلمين طيبيين وانكم اشرار لا والله انا بحكى ان الموقف ممكن يتكرر معايا خصوصا ان جيرانى مسيحيين وقت الأزمة بابهم اقرب باب ليا انا و زوجى *
*على فكره دى اول مره ليا اكتب فى منتديات ولكن غيرتى على مصر وزعلى على جيرانى وخوفى على اولادنا من مستقبل ضلمة* لما *بشوف صور العراق وفلسطين ، *

*اتعلم شوية قبل ما تتكلم .. بلاش جهل*[/quote]

اما بالنسبه للشتيمه والكلام ده ...فأنا حتنازل عن حقى ليس ضعفا منى ولكن تقدير لظروف صعبه بتخرج الناس عن شعورها ولازم نستحمل بعض فى الشده ..........وانصحك تزور الررابط  لمعز مسعود


----------



## أَمَة (2 يناير 2011)

zahraelnagar قال:


> *على العموم لا ده الوقت المناسب ولا الظروف المناسبه علشان نعمل مناظره بين الدين الأسلامى والمسيحى وانا اقول ماشى حجيب من القرآن وانت تقول من الأنجيل ونتخانق وهكذا والناس لسه دمها منشفش........ ده مش وقته خالص *
> *انا انسانه بسيطه لا انتمى الى اى حزب ايوه مسلمه واقولها بفخر لأنى مش ارهابية وفى فرق كبير ولكن حاقولك حكايه بسيطه يمكن تتقدر تفهمك قصدى بعيد عن العند والتعصب فى كلامك اللى انا مقدره سببه ، فى يوم من الأيام جارتنا المسيحيه اتخنقت مع جوزها زى اى اتننين فى الكون وراح فاتح الباب وطردها بهدوم النوم وقاعدت تصرخ وجرت على بابنا وندهت على امى لأن الوقت كان متأخر وطبعا امى جابت بسرعه الروب وطلعت غطيتها ودخلت عندنا ) الكلام ده كنت صغيره ولكن عارف معناه ايه اننا بنحتمى فى بعض وقت الأزمة ممكن تقول انى بحكى علشان ابين ان المسلمين طيبيين وانكم اشرار لا والله انا بحكى ان الموقف ممكن يتكرر معايا خصوصا ان جيرانى مسيحيين وقت الأزمة بابهم اقرب باب ليا انا و زوجى *
> *على فكره دى اول مره ليا اكتب فى منتديات ولكن غيرتى على مصر وزعلى على جيرانى وخوفى على اولادنا من مستقبل ضلمة* لما *بشوف صور العراق وفلسطين ، *
> 
> *اتعلم شوية قبل ما تتكلم .. بلاش جهل*


 
اما بالنسبه للشتيمه والكلام ده ...فأنا حتنازل عن حقى ليس ضعفا منى ولكن تقدير لظروف صعبه بتخرج الناس عن شعورها ولازم نستحمل بعض فى الشده ..........وانصحك تزور الررابط لمعز مسعود [/QUOTE]


أختي الحبيبة زهرة

أهلا وسهلا بكِ في هذا المنتدى المبارك. دخولك اليه ليس صدفة بل ترتيب رباني من أجل خلاصك.

أنا اصدق ما ذكرتيه في مشاركتك واصدق نواياكِ الطيبة.

ولكن انتِ تتكلمين عن أعمال فردية طيبة ليس لها علاقة بتعاليم الإسلام، وذلك لأن المسلم الطيب القلب والمحب غير المسلمين والمتعاطف مع الام غيره من غير المسلمين يكون عادة لا يعرف عن الإسلام سوى الإسم، ويكون متأثر في المجتمع المسيحي الذي يسكن وسطه.

هل تعرفين ما معنى الولاء والبراء في الإسلام؟؟؟؟؟ أكيد لأ.

اقرائي عن تعاليم الإسلام من الإسلام على هذين الرابطين، لعلك تعرفين أن المسيح هو الإله الحقيقي الذي ظهر بالجسد و لا خلاص بدونه.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152795

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153607


أتمنى لك قراءة ممتعة ومفيدة


----------



## azazi (2 يناير 2011)

ياسيده زهره اقراي موضوع كاملاً وناقشي متواه عوضا من المشاركات الانشائية ..


----------



## azazi (2 يناير 2011)

Last_Day قال:


> أقرأ التاريخ يا شاطر وسوف تغير رأيك.
> 
> ابدأ بأنهي صفحة تحديدأ
> 
> ...



الظاهر انك جاهل حتى بقراءة التاريخ :t33:

اقرا كتاب شيخ المؤرخين المصريين المقريزي وهو يسرد مئات القصص عن هدم الكنائس وحرقها !
واقرا كتاب الكامل في التاريخ!
اقرا تاريخك الاسلامي وبلا جهل ..:t32:

خذ هذا الكتاب الصغير اقراه لتعرف الاجرام الاسلامي بالحروب ..
http://www.4shared.com/********/v31lnM6G/_____.html


----------



## azazi (2 يناير 2011)

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=33349

او هذا الكتاب للشيخ علي العليااني .. كتاب مرعب :fun_lol:


----------



## azazi (2 يناير 2011)

ارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع ومحتواه ..

واما الكتاب الذي لا يعمل رابطه .. اسمه الفتوحات الاسلامية بين الحقيقة وادعاءات المسلمين


----------



## حمورابي (2 يناير 2011)

*بما ان الموضوع هو عن الفكر الذي ظهرت ثِمارهُ في كنيسة سيدة النجاة في العراق 
وكنيسة القديسيين في مصر واكيد كنائس اخرى في دول كثيرة . 

وبعد النجاح الساحق الذي حققتهُ الحكومة العراقية في تهجير المسيحيين لكي يكون المللعب 
لهم . فكل ما كثرت التيارات السياسية في بلد واحد كثرة المشاكل وخاصةً امة لا تفهم 
كل واحد سوف يحاول ان يكون المسيطر وسوف يستخدم كل الطرق للوصول حتى في القتل . 

هو شعور فقط واتمنى ان لايتحقق . 
اعتقد سوف يحدث إنفجار اخر في العراق قرب او على بعد من كنيسة . 
واكثرية الاحتمال في محافظة ( كركوك ) . 
*


----------



## emadramzyaiad (2 يناير 2011)

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح. أشدة أم ضيق أم إضطهاد أم جوع أم عُرى أم خطر أم سيف


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2011)

*تم حذف كل المشاركات المشتته للموضوع
رجاء احترام قوانيين القسم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكراً أخي azazi على المعلومات القيّـمة ، أتمنى أن يقرأها كل المسلمون الذين يبرأون الاسلام من الارهاب و من دوامة العنف و القتل التي تعم بلداننا و الشرق الاوسط و العالم ككل !​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يناير 2011)

*انا بقى شايف ان اللى انت كتبته يقتصر على صغار العقل و مفيش مسلم ولا مصرى بيعتبر ان المسيحى مهدور دمه .. و كمل الايه.. الكفار اللى بيحاربو الرسول .. هما دول اللى بتقصدهم الاية*
*و بلاش تعمم .. الحركة الوهابيه حاحجة و مسلمى مصر حاجه تانيه خالص و ربنا يرحم كل اللى ماتوا بدون ذنب.*​


----------



## azazi (3 يناير 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا بقى شايف ان اللى انت كتبته يقتصر على صغار العقل و مفيش مسلم ولا مصرى بيعتبر ان المسيحى مهدور دمه .. و كمل الايه.. الكفار اللى بيحاربو الرسول .. هما دول اللى بتقصدهم الاية*
> *و بلاش تعمم .. الحركة الوهابيه حاحجة و مسلمى مصر حاجه تانيه خالص و ربنا يرحم كل اللى ماتوا بدون ذنب.*​



بدأ الإفلاس والهروب .. الوهابيه لا تخترع مذاهب وتعاليم هم مرجعيتهم الإئمة الأربعه وما تؤمن بهم يؤمنون به ... فأنت لم ترد على الحقائق من كبار العلماء المسلمين .انصحك بقراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى ..لتعرف !


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يناير 2011)

معظم المسلمين فى مصر مش بينكروا اللى حصل .. دول بيطالبوا باعدام اللى عمل كدا .. هم مش دول مسلمين و بيتبعوا على ما اعتقد المذهب الشافعى .. ليه انكروا اللى حصل من كل قلبهم .. ليه انضموا لكل المظاهرات معاكم .. لو كان كلامك صح كنا قلنا اه الارهابيين دول عندهم حق .. هما المسيحيين اللى غلطانين .. و متهيالى انت مصرى و عشت بين مسلمين و مسيحيين عاديين .. مش كده و ايه .. و لا انت عايز تطلع كل المسلمين المصريين ارهابيين .. علشان يبقى الاسلام وحش و المسيحيه حلوه .. ما تفتكر اللى حصل فى المسلمين فى الصرب .. و التقتيل الوحشى .. هما دول مسيحيين حقيقيين .. يعنى هى دى المسيحيه .. و لعلمك لو كان المسلمين هما الاقليه فى مصر .. انتم كنتم ابادوتنا مش بس كرهتونا فى عيشتنا ويكفى كمية الغل اللى انا باشوفها هنا فى المنتدى من مسيحيين مصريين ولما اقابل حد منكم فى الشغل يبتسم ليه و انا عارف انه من جواه يتمنى انى ختفى و اتبخر .. كل دا جاى من انكو بتعتبرو نفسكم منفصلين عن البلد و انكم شعب لوحده مش دوله مدنيه ليكم زى مالينا والسبب فى كل دا هوا واحد و معروف .. منه لله


----------



## azazi (3 يناير 2011)

انا مو مصري وثاني شي من قال ان المسلمين كلهم ارهابيين ؟  والمهم انك مارديت على محتوى الموضوع .


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يناير 2011)

azazi قال:


> انا مو مصري وثاني شي من قال ان المسلمين كلهم ارهابيين ؟ والمهم انك مارديت على محتوى الموضوع .


 اما انت مش مصرى .. انت جاى تولعها مش كفايه اللى احنا فيه و شكلك عراقى
وثانيا انا رديت و قلتلك الايات دى بتتكلم عن الكفار اللى بيحاربوا حرية العقيده .. انت مشفتش افلام ماجده و كانوا بيعملوا ايه فى اللى بيسلم 
ثالثا ماردتش عليه .. صرب البوسنه دول يبقو ايه و من اى طائفى مسيحيه هما بينتموا .. و التطهير العرقى اللى هما عملوه بيستمدوا اصله من المسيحيه حقيقى و لا دا من جهلهم بالمسيحيه​


----------



## azazi (3 يناير 2011)

انا وجنسيتي مالك شغل فيها  .. :d

للحين انا مارديت على الموضوع  ..

ورحت تتكلم عن الصرب عن الافلاس ضارب راسك ضرب مبرحاً  .:d

لان الذي حدث كان صراع قومي على الارض ... ومن ساعد المسلمين هو بوش رئيس الشيطان امريكا بحسب الخطاب الاسلاموي المعادي .. 

انت الان مطلوب منّك تفنيد ما ورد في المقاله ..  وبعد ذلك تستطيع فتح موضوع عن العنف في المسيحية او ستجد ردود على تساؤلاتك قسم الاسئلة والأجوبة ...


----------



## azazi (3 يناير 2011)

فادي البغدادي قال:


> شكراً أخي azazi على المعلومات القيّـمة ، أتمنى أن يقرأها كل المسلمون الذين يبرأون الاسلام من الارهاب و من دوامة العنف و القتل التي تعم بلداننا و الشرق الاوسط و العالم ككل !​



العفو عزيزي شرّفت ...


----------



## محمد الشيعي (3 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إهنئك أستاذ عبد العزيز على أسلوب تفكيرك المستنير, وليت كافة السلمين يتعلمون أن مواجهة الواقع خير من الأختباء خلف شعارات التبرأ من الفاعلين لهذا الجرم*
> 
> *فالمشكلة ليست فى المسلمين, بل فى الإسلام, بقرآنه وبأحاديثه وبرسوله *


 

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله الله يلعن الوهابيه المجرمين


----------



## محمد الشيعي (3 يناير 2011)

اقسم بديني ومعتقدي ان من فعل هذا الفعل هو ليس بمسلم فالاسلام ليس هذا شكله ابدا نحن نعيش في العراق مع اخواننا المسيحيين منذ الطفوله ولحد عمر الثلاثين لم نفرق بيننا وبين اخونا المسيحي ابدا وانا مسوول عن كلامي امام الله فلااعرف في مصر يختلف الامر لاادري  اما ماحصل في كنيسه سيده النجاه عليها سلام الله فهو عمل اجرامي الكل يرفضه وخصوصا نحن الشيعه والتفجيرات طالت الجميع وليس الاخوه المسيحيين فقط كما تعرفون اما المسوول الاول والاخير هو الفكر المتطرف والموجود  عند مذهب الوهابيه هولاء الجزء السى الموجود بمذاهب المسلمين .هو بفتاويه يكفرني انا الشيعي ابن دينه ويحلل قتلي فكيف بالمسيحي ارجو ان تتفهمو هذا وتفرقو بين السيى والانسان المعتدل...الله يكون في عون ذوي الشهداء الله يرحم الشهداء


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يناير 2011)

محمد الشيعي قال:


> اقسم بديني ومعتقدي ان من فعل هذا الفعل هو ليس بمسلم فالاسلام ليس هذا شكله ابدا نحن نعيش في العراق مع اخواننا المسيحيين منذ الطفوله ولحد عمر الثلاثين لم نفرق بيننا وبين اخونا المسيحي ابدا وانا مسوول عن كلامي امام الله فلااعرف في مصر يختلف الامر لاادري اما ماحصل في كنيسه سيده النجاه عليها سلام الله فهو عمل اجرامي الكل يرفضه وخصوصا نحن الشيعه والتفجيرات طالت الجميع وليس الاخوه المسيحيين فقط كما تعرفون اما المسوول الاول والاخير هو الفكر المتطرف والموجود عند مذهب الوهابيه هولاء الجزء السى الموجود بمذاهب المسلمين .هو بفتاويه يكفرني انا الشيعي ابن دينه ويحلل قتلي فكيف بالمسيحي ارجو ان تتفهمو هذا وتفرقو بين السيى والانسان المعتدل...الله يكون في عون ذوي الشهداء الله يرحم الشهداء


*معلش سؤال انا من السنه .. فهل انا وهابى .. وجبت منين ان السنه بيكفروا الشيعة .. !!*
*نقاش سنى شيعى مسيحى .. حاجه تفرح*​


----------



## azazi (3 يناير 2011)

النقاش السني الشيعي والمسيحي ليس في هذا الموضوع رجاءً الكف عن المهاترات
وتشتيت الموضوع .


----------



## محمد الشيعي (3 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز انت تماديت كثيرا على الدين الاسلامي وهذا غير مقبول لامنك ولا من غيرك فمن تكون انت حتى تتكلم عن الاسلام بهذا الشكل وكيف تعتبر الارهابي والمسلم هم واحد  فالارهابي لادين له....الاسلام اطهر واجل مما ذكرت وانت بذالك تزرع الطائفيه في بلدك ولانك لم تجرب الطائفيه انا اكلمك عنها لاني عراقي وعشت هذه الماساه الله يهديك وتترك التجاوز على الاديان لانك بهذا تدخل برجليك النار يااخي  راجع نفسك وانظر لمصلحه اخوانك في الدين لان الدين المسيحي والمسلم ليس بينهما الا اشياء بسيطه صدقني...الله يهديك للصواب ادعو لك انشاء الله عند سيدنا الحسين في كربلاء  واستمع لما قاله قبل قليل الاب شنوده الثالث على القناه المصريه الاولى  وارجو ان تمسح هذه الاساءات المكتوبه بمشاركتك انت والاخوان لانها مثل فتيل القنبله ..


----------



## محمد الشيعي (3 يناير 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *معلش سؤال انا من السنه .. فهل انا وهابى .. وجبت منين ان السنه بيكفروا الشيعة .. !!*
> 
> *نقاش سنى شيعى مسيحى .. حاجه تفرح*​


 

اخي العزيز السنه اجل واطهر من ان يكونو وهابيه لان الوهابي انسان محسوب خطا على الدين الاسلامي


----------



## محمد الشيعي (3 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز azazi انت ذكرت ابن تيميه ابن عثيمين ابن باز  هولاء بلمتهم الملعونه هم من يمدون الوهابيه بالافكار الهدامه ولكي تتعرف عليهم اكثر تابع قناه اهل البيت على النايل سات تردد 10992_27500 v وسوف تعرف من خلال برنامج وعد اللامي (اما من ناصر )
 من هو الوهابي ومن هو السني الشيعي


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2011)

محمد الشيعي قال:


> كيف تعتبر الارهابي والمسلم هم واحد  فالارهابي لادين له..



*القرآن مصدر كل إرهاب فى العالم .... هل درست القرآن ؟؟؟*


----------



## محمد الشيعي (4 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *القرآن مصدر كل إرهاب فى العالم .... هل درست القرآن ؟؟؟*


 



اولا اريد ان اعطيك حكمه هديه ان كنت لا تعرف 


(( تعلم قبل ان تتكلم وتفهم قبل ان تتهجم ))


بصراحه انا درست القرأن الكريم واعرف انه من الله سبحانه وانه غير محرف . اقتضى التنويه.


فجميلا ان تعرف ان الذي تتهمه بانه مصدر كل الارهاب فانت تتحدى بذلك الله سبحانه 


فهنيئا لك ............. ؟

اتعرف ان القران الكريم فيه كثيرا جدا من الايات التي تختص بالسيد المسيح (عليه السلام)


وكذلك ان سوره كامله باسم السيده مريم العذراء (عليها السلام) موجوده في القران الكريم


واعلم ان ذلك يشرفنا بذكر المسيح 


ارجو ان نكون واقعيين بالكلام وان نخاف الله في كل شيء 


واعلم اننا ابتلينا مثلما ابتليتم انتم بالارهاب والقاعده اللعينه المتمثله بالفكر الهدام ولا للقران


ولا الاسلام فيه ماذكرت


اتمنى ان يكون نقاشا بنائا ليس فيه تجاوزات لاننا عندما اشتركنا في هذه المنتديات


الا لنعبر لكم عن صدق نيتنا وحبنا بكافه الاديان ولا سيما الدين المسيحي


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2011)

محمد الشيعي قال:


> اولا اريد ان اعطيك حكمه هديه ان كنت لا تعرف
> 
> 
> (( تعلم قبل ان تتكلم وتفهم قبل ان تتهجم ))



*شكرا على هديتك وسأعمل بها بالتأكيد 
دعنى اسألك سؤالين محددين
1- هل المسيحين مشركين أم موحدين .... وطبعا أريد أجابة من القرآن
2- هل المسيحيين مؤمنين أم كفار .... وأريد الأجابة أيضا من القرآن *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يناير 2011)

محمد الشيعي قال:


> اولا اريد ان اعطيك حكمه هديه ان كنت لا تعرف
> 
> 
> (( تعلم قبل ان تتكلم وتفهم قبل ان تتهجم ))
> ...


*حاول توضحلهم اكتر .. بالنسبة لسورة مريم فى المفهوم الاسلامى .. بلاش الكلام العام و خليك و اضح .. مشكلة الاسلام و المسيحيه هى نفس مشكلة اليهوديه و المسيحيه .. دين سابق ودين لاحق .. مع ان المصدر و احد و مع ذلك اليهود لا يعترفوا بالمسيحيه و دا شئ طبيعى .. راجع للديانه بالمولد و ليس بالاختيار .. لو كنا اتولدنا مسيحيين كنا بقينا معاهم و العكس صحيح .. ياريت تقول اية الموده و اية سيدنا عيسى مع انهم عارفينها كويس .. بس نقول ايه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *حاول توضحلهم اكتر .. بالنسبة لسورة مريم فى المفهوم الاسلامى .. بلاش الكلام العام و خليك و اضح .. مشكلة الاسلام و المسيحيه هى نفس مشكلة اليهوديه و المسيحيه .. دين سابق ودين لاحق .. مع ان المصدر و احد و مع ذلك اليهود لا يعترفوا بالمسيحيه و دا شئ طبيعى .. راجع للديانه بالمولد و ليس بالاختيار .. لو كنا اتولدنا مسيحيين كنا بقينا معاهم و العكس صحيح .. ياريت تقول اية الموده و اية سيدنا عيسى مع انهم عارفينها كويس .. بس نقول ايه *​



*بإمكانك أن تتكلم عن الإسلام .... فأنت مسلم

لكن لا تتكلم فيما تجهله ...

فلا تعود لهذا مرة أخرى

مفهوم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يناير 2011)

> *حاول توضحلهم اكتر .. بالنسبة لسورة مريم فى المفهوم الاسلامى .. بلاش الكلام العام و خليك و اضح .. مشكلة الاسلام و المسيحيه هى نفس مشكلة اليهوديه و المسيحيه .. دين سابق ودين لاحق .. مع ان المصدر و احد و مع ذلك اليهود لا يعترفوا بالمسيحيه و دا شئ طبيعى .. راجع للديانه بالمولد و ليس بالاختيار .. لو كنا اتولدنا مسيحيين كنا بقينا معاهم و العكس صحيح .. ياريت تقول اية الموده و اية سيدنا عيسى مع انهم عارفينها كويس .. بس نقول ايه *


*لا طبعا يا استاذ اليهودية تؤمن بالمسيانية ومجئ المسيا لكنهم رفضوا يسوع ان يكون المسيا
ثانيا يسوع لم يدعو لعبادة اله من الهه الامم الوثنية زى لما رسولك عمل
اما اليهود فلم ينتظروا سوى المسيا وهم لم يؤمنوا بان يسوع هو المسيا
ونحن امنا به انه المسيح وبمجيئه قد تمت النبوات 
ماعلاقتك بكل دا انت دخيل بفكر معتوه عايز تحشر نفسك بالعافية *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إبليس: فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ*


*لما تكتب كده .. يبقى انت انسان مش جاهل بالاسلام .. تبقى انت انسان حاقد على الاسلام .. احنا عندنا اللى يكرهك اكرهه و اللى يحبك حبه و اللى يحاربك حاربه .. و اللى يعمل غير كدا عندنا يبقى مش مسلم حتى لو استخدم عبارات اسلاميه هو اساسا مش فاهمها .. فهمت و لا افهمك تانى ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## محمد الشيعي (4 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا على هديتك وسأعمل بها بالتأكيد *
> *دعنى اسألك سؤالين محددين*
> *1- هل المسيحين مشركين أم موحدين .... وطبعا أريد أجابة من القرآن*
> *2- هل المسيحيين مؤمنين أم كفار .... وأريد الأجابة أيضا من القرآن *


 


اخي الفاضل . قبل الدخول والخوض في مضمار النقاش و الايضاح الى عده امور قبل الحديث  والجواب للاخ العزيز المكرم وارد على اسئلته الكريمه وانا احمل في قلبي (والله يعلم )انني صادق بكلامي وردي ما تحمله طيات قلبي من حب لهم واحترام ولكن اتمنى ان نناقش 

المسئله بشكل ودي لا اكثر ولا اقل

1_ الاسلام دين سماوي والمسيحيه دين سماوي

2_حرم الاسلام قتل او ارقاه اي دم بغير حق وما نراه يجري عليكم وعلينا غير حق وباطل

3_اعلموا ان في منتداكم المؤقر الكثير من كلام الجدل وذهبنا عن اصل الموضوع

واليكم اصل الموضوع ومن هنا الجواب على اسئلت السائل المحترم


( تعرُّض القرآن للمسيحية:
شرح كيف أنها ديانة سماوية، ديانة إلهية، أرسلها الله هدى للناس ورحمة، على يد المسيح بن مريم.  والمؤمنون بالمسيحية سجَّل القرآن لهم أجرهم عند ربهم، وأنهم غير المشركين، وغير الذين كفروا..  وقال أيضاً أنهم أقرب الناس مودة إلى المسلمين؛ وأنهم متواضعون لا يستكبرون.
وشخص المسيح له في القرآن مركز كبير.  إنه كلمة الله؛ وروحٌ منه.  وُلِدَ بطريقة عجيبة لم يولد بها إنسان من قبل ولا من بعد؛ بدون أب جسدي؛ ومن أم عذراء طهور لم يمسها بشر..  ومات ورُفِعَ إلى السماء بطريقة عجيبة حار فيها 


المفسرون والعلماء عاش على الأرض يهدي الناس،


وقد تحدث القرآن أيضاً عن الحواريين تلاميذ المسيح.  وتحدث عن بعض العقائد المسيحية..
وهنا يظهر بعض الخلاف بينه وبين المسيحية، شيء من ذلك خلاف حقيقي.  وشيء آخر لا يمكن أن نسميه خلافاً.  وإنما هو محاربة لبعض البدع الدينية التي كانت سائدة وقتذاك، والتي تحاربها المسيحية أيضاً، والتي لم تكن في يوم من الأيام من عقائد المسيحية كما يخطئ البعض في الفهم والتفسير.  وما أكثر الملل والنحل التي تقوم في كل جيل، يحارب أخطاءها أولياء الله الصالحون.  وسنعرض لكل هذا بالتفصيل:



*نظرة القرآن إلى النصارى:*

يدعوهم القرآن "*أهل الكتاب*"، أو "*الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم*" أو "*الذين أتيناهم الكتاب*" أو "*النصارى*


ولذلك أمر القرآن بمجادلتهم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ.
وفي ذلك يقول "وَلا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ، وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ *وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ*، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ" (سورة العنكبوت 46).


ولم يقتصر القرآن على الأمر بحُسن مجادلة أهل الكتاب، بل أكثر من هذا؛ *وضع القرآن النصاري في مركز الإفتاء في الدين*، فقال: "فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ" (سورة يونس 94).  وقال أيضاً: "وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِن كُنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ" (سورة الأنبياء 7).
ووصف القرآن النصارى بأنهم ذو رأفة ورحمة:
وقال في ذلك: "وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ، وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ، وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً" (سورة الحديد 27).
وإعتبرهم القرآن أقرب الناس مودة إلى المسلمين:


وسجل ذك في سورة المائدة حيث يقول: "لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ *وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى* ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ" (سورة المائدة 82).
و*نلاحظ في هذه الآية القرآنية تمييز النصارى عن الذين أشركوا*.  لأنها هنا تذكر ثلاث طوائف واجهها المسلمون وهي اليهود والذين أشركوا في ناحية، والنصارى في ناحية أخرى.  فلو كان النصارى من المشركين، لما صحّ هذا الفصل والتمييز.


إن التمييز والفصل بين النصارى والمشركين أمر واضح جداً في القرآن، ولا يقتصر على النص السابق، وإنما سنورد هنا أمثلة أخرى.  منها قوله: "*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا* وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ *وَالنَّصَارَى* وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ" (سورة الحج 17). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى).   نفس هذا التمييز نجده في الآية 186 من سورة آل عمران، ونجده واضحاً (قوانين التزوج المشترك) وفي قوانين الجزية، ولا يتسع المجال في هذه العجالة لبحث مثل هذا الموضوع الواسع.  على أنني سأعود إلى التكلم فيه في نهاية هذا المقال.  أما الآن فيكفي في نظرة القرآن إلى إيمان النصارى أن نورد قوله "*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ*" (سوره البقرة 62؛ سورة المائدة 69).


وما أكثر الآيات القرآنية التي تدعو إلى الإيمان بالإنجيل والتوراة، نذكر منها غير سبق "يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ آمِنُواْ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِيَ أَنزَلَ مِن قَبْلُ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالاً بَعِيدًا" (سورة النساء 136).
*ونلاحظ في هذا النص أنه قال "كتبه" ولم يقل "كتابه".  *فيجب الإيمان بجميع الكتب الإلهية التي أرسلها هدى ونوراً وموعظة للمتقين..

وقد ورد في سورة البقرة عن أهمة هذا الإيمان "وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ.  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ" (سورة البقرة 4و5).  "قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ" (سورة البقرة 136؛ سورة آل عمران 84).  "لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّىَ تُقِيمُواْ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ" (سورة المائده 68).



يسميه القرآن "عيسى"، وهذا الإسم يقرب من الكلمة اليونانية "*إيسوس*" *Iycouc*، أما إسم المسيح في العبرية فهو يسوع ومعناه "*مخلص*".  عن أن القرآن ذكر إسم المسيح أكثر من عشر مرات. (انظر سورة آل عمران 45؛ سورة النساء 157، 171، 172؛ سورة المائدة 17 [مرتين]، 72 [مرتين]، سورة التوبة 30، 31).  وسنحاول أن نورد بعض هذه الأمثلة خلال حديثنا.
واسم المسيح هذا كان موضع دراسة لكبار المفسرين في الإسلام، وقيل في ذلك أنه *سمي مسيحاً "لأنه مُسِحَ من الأوزار والآثام*".  وأورد الإمام الفخر الرازي حديثاً شريفاً قال فيه راويه "سمعت رسول الله يقول: *"ما من مولود من آدم إلا ونخسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهِل صارخاً من نخسه إياه، إلا مريم وإبنها*".
وكل هذا، وما سيأتي، يدل على المركز الرفيع الذي تمتع به المسيح في القرآن وفي كتب المفسرين، وهو مركز تميز به عن سائر البشر.  ومن ذلك:
*أ- أنه دُعيَ كلمة الله وروحٌ منه:*

وقد تكرر هذا اللقب، فورد في سورة إل عمران 45: "إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ *بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ* اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ".  وورد في سورة النساء 171: "إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ *وَكَلِمَتُهُ* أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ *وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ*".




وقد ورد في ذلك: "إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ، *وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ*" (سورة آل عمران 55).  والمسيحية تؤمن بموت المسيح وصعوده إلى السماء.  ولكن القرآن لم يبين كيف رُفِعَ المسيح ومتى حدث ذلك، وبقى الأمر عجباً..

*مركز العذراء مريم في القرآن*

 يشرح القرآن في سورة آل عمران أن مريم نذرت للرب وهي في بطن أمها "*فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا*".  وأنها تربَّت في الهيكل تحت رعاية زكريا، وأنها كانت تطعم طعاماً من السماء "كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا رِزْقًا. قَالَ: يَا مَرْيَمُ، أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا؟! قَالَتْ: *هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ*".
وعلو مركز العذراء مريم يظهر في قول القرآن عنها "وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ: يَا مَرْيَمُ، *إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاء الْعَالَمِينَ*" (سورة آل عمران 42).  وهكذا إرتفعت مريم في نظر الإسلام فوق نساء العالمين.
وكانت عذراء عابدة تسجد وتركع مع الراكعين، وكانت تحيا في وحدة وتأمل "*انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا، فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِن دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا*" (سورة مريم 17،16).  وقد "*نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا*" (سوره مريم 26)..  ويمكن الرجوع إلى سوره مريم وسورة آل عمران وغيرهما لمن يريد أن يتوسَّع في معرفة فضائل العذراء مريم وعلو مكانتها، كما يشرح القرآن ذلك..

تقبلوا مني القليل واتمنى مره اخرى ان يحفظكم الله بحفظه ويحفظ كل انسان ولا تراق الدماء انشالله

لكم مني كل الود والتقدير


----------



## azazi (4 يناير 2011)

رجاءً يا اخوة هذا الموضوع يتحدث عن الارهاب وليس حوار مسيحي اسلامي ...
لحد الان لم اجد شخص مسك الموضوع وفنّده ..!


----------



## محمد الشيعي (4 يناير 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *حاول توضحلهم اكتر .. بالنسبة لسورة مريم فى المفهوم الاسلامى .. بلاش الكلام العام و خليك و اضح .. مشكلة الاسلام و المسيحيه هى نفس مشكلة اليهوديه و المسيحيه .. دين سابق ودين لاحق .. مع ان المصدر و احد و مع ذلك اليهود لا يعترفوا بالمسيحيه و دا شئ طبيعى .. راجع للديانه بالمولد و ليس بالاختيار .. لو كنا اتولدنا مسيحيين كنا بقينا معاهم و العكس صحيح .. ياريت تقول اية الموده و اية سيدنا عيسى مع انهم عارفينها كويس .. بس نقول ايه *​


 

اخي الفاضل قبل البدء اود الاشاره الى عده امور اهمها

اتركونا من المناقشات الغير هادفه بصراحه ولكن اساس الموضوع لماذا تراق هذه الدماء الزكيه 

من اعطى الاذن لهم بقتل المسلم والمسيحي من فلا يرضى القران وهو كلام الله سبحانه

وذلك توجد مئات الاحاديث الشريفهالتي تقف ضد هذه الافكار التي تأتي بين الحديث والاخر

بأسم الاسلام والاسلام براء منها


( وهناك مقوله للامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام يقول)

(( الناس صنفان . اما اخا لك في الدين او نظير في الخلق))

يعني يقول الامام علي ومرقده في النجف الاشرف

احترم جميع اجناس البشر فان لم يكن منهم اخ في دينك

تحترمه لدينه فهو اخ لك في ذاتك فاحترمه لذاته

فهو انسان يرغب ويحس ويألم مثلما انت ترغب

وتحس وتألم...

ماذا لو طبقت هذه الحكمه بين البشر اولسنا كنا
نعيش بسلام

يجب على الحكومات العربيه ان تتصدى لحمايه اخوتنا المسيحيين من هؤلاء القتله واعطي مثال اخرا


قال الأمين العام السابق للأمم المتحدة كوفي عنان: (قول علي ابن أبي طالب: }يا مالك إن الناس صنفان: إما أخ لك في الدين أو نظير لك في الخلق{، هذه العبارة يجب أن تعلَّق على كلّ المنظمات، وهي عبارة يجب أن تنشدها البشرية) ، وبعد أشهر اقترح (عنان) أن تكون هناك مداولة قانونية حول( كتاب علي إلى مالك الأشتر). اللجنة القانونية في الأمم المتحدة، بعد مدارسات طويلة، طرحت: هل هذا يرشح للتصويت؟ وقد مرّت عليه مراحل ثم رُشِّح للتصويت، وصوتت عليه الدول بأنه أحد مصادر التشريع الدولي.[193][194]


نعم }ان الناس صنفان: إما أخ لك في الدين أو نظير لك في الخلق{ ، هي كلمة خلدها التاريخ وستبقى على مر الزمان متوهجة لاتنطفىء، لانها منطلقة من روح الكتاب السماوي (القران) ومن اخلاق وسلوك النبي محمد(ص)الذي قال ( الخلق عيال الله واحبهم الى الله احبهم الى خلقه)...ولانها خرجت من قلب مفعم بالايمان ، وعقل منفتح على الجنس البشري ، فلا فرق بين البشر فالكل سواسية ولا فرق بين عربي او اعجمي الا بالتقوى، فلا استغلال ولاعبودية ولا هيمنة لفئة او أمة على اخرى، وانما العبودية المطلقة الى الله عز وجل


لاتقل لي مسيحيه ويهوديه وعرفهم بالاسلام 

وانما قول ندعوا ان يحفظ الله سبحانه اخوتنا المسيحيين وكل ما تحمله الانسانيه من معنى


تقبل ردي المتواضع ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد الشيعي (4 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بإمكانك أن تتكلم عن الإسلام .... فأنت مسلم*
> 
> *لكن لا تتكلم فيما تجهله ...*
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز الرائع (( صوت صارخ )) 

نعم انه صوت صارخ ضد اعداء الانسانيه وضد كل من قتل ويقتل الناس على هواه 

انا بالنسبه لي ودائما انا صريح جدا ولا اخاف لومه لائم 

(((( يا اخي ليس المشكله بالاسلام ولا بالمسيحيه ولا اي شيء اخر ))

ولكن المشكله من يقول انا مسلم ويقتل بدم بارد المسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء


ولكن انا كمسلم شيعي اقول ( من اعطى لهؤلاء الحق بقتل الناس ومن انتم حتى تقطعوا


اوصال هذه الورود العطره (( والله الكريم ان الاسلام منهم براء هؤلاء الوهابيه يحللون ما حرم

الله ويحرمون ما حلل الله 

تحيه لك وادعوا ان يحفظنا ويحفظكم جميعا من هؤلاء الرعاع


----------



## محمد الشيعي (4 يناير 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اما انت مش مصرى .. انت جاى تولعها مش كفايه اللى احنا فيه و شكلك عراقى
> وثانيا انا رديت و قلتلك الايات دى بتتكلم عن الكفار اللى بيحاربوا حرية العقيده .. انت مشفتش افلام ماجده و كانوا بيعملوا ايه فى اللى بيسلم
> 
> ثالثا ماردتش عليه .. صرب البوسنه دول يبقو ايه و من اى طائفى مسيحيه هما بينتموا .. و التطهير العرقى اللى هما عملوه بيستمدوا اصله من المسيحيه حقيقى و لا دا من جهلهم بالمسيحيه​


 

اولا هذا عراقي ويكفيه الشرف انه عراقي

وثانيا هو ما يولعها كما تعبر انت يا اخي الناس تنام على انهر من الدماء وانت تقول هكذا

ونحن نعيش في شهر عاشور المحرم الذي قتل الحسين عليه السلام مظلوما مفجوعا باهل بيته كلهم صرعى والامام عليه السلام يبكي على القوم الذين يقاتلوه ويقول.

هؤلاء سيدخلون النار بسببي 

اخي لننشر التعاليم الاسلام والمسيح والتواره لما يحبه الله سبحانه لا ان نشعل ازمات اخرى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يناير 2011)

azazi قال:


> - قوله تعالى (( فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ )) [التوبة :5 ]
> 2- قوله تعالى ((وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً ))[التوبة :36 ]
> 3- قوله سبحانه (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً ))
> .


* الايات دى خاصة بالكفار وقت الرسول لانهم كانوا فى حالة حرب منذ حادثة القافلة و معركة بدر و احد وغيرها وكانوا فى قمة العداء لمعتنقى الاسلام و مالهاش اى علاقه بدلوقتى خالص*​


----------



## محمد الشيعي (4 يناير 2011)

انا اين اتكلم وانت اين تتكلم يا  اخي ياسر

اخي رجاءا لنخرج من الموضوع وليس نقاش وانما نريد نذكر شهداءنا من الاخوه المسلمين والمسيحيين 

ومن كل الاديان ودعونا من المناقشات العقيمه التي لا جدوى منها


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لما تكتب كده .. يبقى انت انسان مش جاهل بالاسلام .. تبقى انت انسان حاقد على الاسلام .. احنا عندنا اللى يكرهك اكرهه و اللى يحبك حبه و اللى يحاربك حاربه .. و اللى يعمل غير كدا عندنا يبقى مش مسلم حتى لو استخدم عبارات اسلاميه هو اساسا مش فاهمها .. فهمت و لا افهمك تانى ؟؟؟؟*​



*اوكى .... (فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ )

نرميها فى الزبالة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يناير 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * الايات دى خاصة بالكفار وقت الرسول لانهم كانوا فى حالة حرب منذ حادثة القافلة و معركة بدر و احد وغيرها وكانوا فى قمة العداء لمعتنقى الاسلام و مالهاش اى علاقه بدلوقتى خالص*​



*هههههههههههههههه
أقرأ النصوص القرآنية ولا تؤلف قرآن على مزاجك ولا تتعامى أو تتغابى

ثم تعالى
المسيحيين كفار بحكم القرآن
المسيحيين مشركين بحكم القرآن

فؤلف قرآنك كان عنده فوبيا ضد المسيحيين *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يناير 2011)

محمد الشيعي قال:


> انا اين اتكلم وانت اين تتكلم يا اخي ياسر
> 
> اخي رجاءا لنخرج من الموضوع وليس نقاش وانما نريد نذكر شهداءنا من الاخوه المسلمين والمسيحيين
> 
> ومن كل الاديان ودعونا من المناقشات العقيمه التي لا جدوى منها


*اخ محمد .. دا الموضوع الاصلى .. وشهدائنا و شهدائهم خلاص عند ربنا و حسابهم *
*عليه و لو عندك خلفيه جيده اتكلم و قول .. و بلاش السياسه و استخدام ذكاء المحاوره*
*و زى ماقولنلك خليك واضح و صريح بدون لف او دوران و الموضوع عن تعامل *
*الاسلام مع الكفار او لمشركين و كيف تفسر الايات*​


----------

